# The best way to poke ventilation holes in containers



## ARACHNO-SMACK48

What (in your personal opinion) is the best way to poke holes in containers? What all do you do to insure a clean look? I am currently working on rehousing my collection into some nicer containers clear 32 oz and 64oz plastic easy grip jars from tap plastics for slings 2 inches and below, juvie burrowers, and juvie arboreals and I may use them for some juvie semi arboreal or terrestrial T's depending on how tall the containers are when I get them. I also purchased some of the tall mainstay plastic canisters from walmart that I am planning on housing arboreals and burrowers under the 4 or 5 inch mark in. I tried drilling some ventilation holes in a few of the taller walmart containers but they look like crap. There are pieces of shredded plastic around the drill holes and it just looks terrible. Any advice? What works for you?


----------



## catfishrod69

When i make holes in the lids of small vials, or in deli cups, i use a leather punch. It has multiple setting on it, so i can choose from very tiny holes to larger holes. Sometimes the holes dont quite punch all the ay through, but if you take a single edged razor blade, and be very careful you can work the punchout out of there. When trying to use the hole punch, grip it really tightly, then spin the container, this will allow for the best clean cut.


----------



## Smokehound714

I use a metal skewer, heated up red-hot on the stove, with the windows all open, and the exhaust on, to melt the holes in.  Much faster than drilling, and it looks better.


  I actually dont melt holes, I melt lines to create vents.  Seems to work alot better and provides superior ventilation.


----------



## Bipolar Spider

If you want absolute perfect holes perfect for people with OCD about keeping things neat (guilty) I use this from my RC hobby shop

HUDY Reamer





Or a soldering iron when I can't be asked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## David VB

For the really tiny slings i just heat up a needle but for the bigger ones i use a Dremel.


----------



## Poec54

I use a soldering iron.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48

I did a few transfers today into some new containers. The problem that I seem to face when using a soldering iron it the plastic blackening. It just ends up looking kinda crappy. So I decided to use a soldering iron then use a wood drill bit to enlarge the holes and get rid of the blackened plastic. It looks pretty good. Thx for the comments everyone.


----------



## 14pokies

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> What (in your personal opinion) is the best way to poke holes in containers? What all do you do to insure a clean look? I am currently working on rehousing my collection into some nicer containers clear 32 oz and 64oz plastic easy grip jars from tap plastics for slings 2 inches and below, juvie burrowers, and juvie arboreals and I may use them for some juvie semi arboreal or terrestrial T's depending on how tall the containers are when I get them. I also purchased some of the tall mainstay plastic canisters from walmart that I am planning on housing arboreals and burrowers under the 4 or 5 inch mark in. I tried drilling some ventilation holes in a few of the taller walmart containers but they look like crap. There are pieces of shredded plastic around the drill holes and it just looks terrible. Any advice? What works for you?


 i close my eyes really tight and chuck my containers at my hedgehog..... works every time! i prefer a drill u can go slow to start the hole and.speed it up to push through. wiggle the bit at a med-to high speed in the hole to polish the edge.dremels go to fast imo and once u touch it to your container thats where the hole is there especialy problematic on cylindrical containers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Halftrak

Standard 1/32 drill bit in my Makita cordless. Looks as good as anything.


----------



## Scorpionluva

I use the same thing bipolar spider does. It is made for boring holes into lexan bodies of RC cars and makes a perfect hole every time no matter how small or big your ventilation holes are !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48

I have found the answer to my problem. I have been using an Ice- Pick type tool: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ytYBg&tbm=isch&client=safari&ved=0CC4QMygQMBA

It leaves a bit of plastic sticking out on the inside of the container for each hole I make but it looks neat and I haven't had any problems with my T's hurting themselves.


----------



## miss moxie

I use a bobby pin heated up for smaller enclosures with thin walls. I use a drill haphazardly on plastic containers/shoeboxes for the medium/larger enclosures with thick plastic walls. Then I take a toenail clipper and clip away the rough plastic edges. Because I've no idea how else to get them neat and tidy. Used a sander on my first one and it just messed up the plastic.

I'm always worried about the day I'll finally receive a T with OCD who will stress over my shoddy craftsmanship.


----------



## SoHum




----------



## shamilt1

+1 on the soldering iron (with fine tip)


----------



## xTimx

+2 on the soldering iron,  its fast and easy.   though it does smell a bit, make sure you're in a ventilated area.


----------



## Redthirteen

I always use a drill as you ca get perfect holes. And I am guilty of using a ruler and sharpie to make them align perfectly. OCD much lol.


----------



## Jebbles

I do the whole screwdriver on the stove. If you're patient, it's very neat.


----------

